# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Compac Mini 110c-1030sv

## telisgh

Καλησπερίζω την κοινότητα, πρόσφατα έσπασα καταλάθος το διακόπτη που ξεκινάει ο υπολογιστής.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνω γέφυρα με κάποιο τρόπο?Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο σχεδιάγραμμα για να το σώσω?

----------

